# 2012 USDA Census of Agriculture



## NewBerlinBaler

Received my census packet a few days ago & started filling it out today. There are 24 pages of questions. Did everyone else get one or did I somehow get singled out?


----------



## gradyjohn

Nope ... not one here.


----------



## Cornfield

I got mine. I haven't went thru the questions yet.


----------



## Vol

Received a automated phone message a little over a week ago......the "good tidings" message said that my Ag census package was in the mail.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

I opened mine yesterday--Boy! was I surprised!!! 24 pages.

On a brief read through, it looked like everything I send to the IRS and then some. Worries me about how much and what kinds of information they are asking for. What happens if you don't send it back?

I really don't like giving any information to the government, not because I have anything to hide, I just don't trust how it will be used. And what happens if I make a mistake?

Besides, I already report my crop, hay and pasture info to the USDA Farm Services. Wouldn't once be enough?

Ralph


----------



## prairie

rjmoses said:


> ...Worries me about how much and what kinds of information they are asking for....
> I really don't like giving any information to the government, not because I have anything to hide, I just don't trust how it will be used....


I agree, and the majority of the people I associate with "round file" them, a few fill them out with made up info, and few actually take the time to fill them out accurately. The government already knows to much about our personal lives and business. When was the last time that the government having detailed info about you been a good thing?


----------



## Vol

prairie said:


> I opened mine yesterday--Boy! was I surprised!!! 24 pages.
> 
> On a brief read through, it looked like everything I send to the IRS and then some. Worries me about how much and what kinds of information they are asking for. What happens if you don't send it back?
> 
> I really don't like giving any information to the government, not because I have anything to hide, I just don't trust how it will be used. And what happens if I make a mistake?
> 
> Besides, I already report my crop, hay and pasture info to the USDA Farm Services. Wouldn't once be enough?
> 
> Ralph


Could not agree more fellas.....saw on the news about 3 weeks ago the tactic they will use for unreturned questionaires is pestering.....they will call you many times and then when that fails they will come to see you in person about returning the questionaire.....failure to return is supposedly punishable by jail....but it was said that the feds would not put you in jail. I still have not received mine yet.....I will give them the least information that I can.....and any errors that occur on my census will be on the very conservative estimate side. My State of TN sends out the same information, but it states on the questionaire that the information you furnish is voluntary.....so I will not fill it out.....they have called several times in the past about my "unreturned" census and I ask them if it is true about the TN ag census is a voluntarily response....when they reply yes, I tell them I am not interested and hang up. They have finally started leaving me alone.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash

This ag census makes me laugh. Got one a few week back. Yea, for my eight acre acreage!! Before I had a chance to read it my 18 mo old got a hold of it and turned it into confetti. Bummer


----------



## rjmoses

Gearclash said:


> This ag census makes me laugh. Got one a few week back. Yea, for my eight acre acreage!! Before I had a chance to read it my 18 mo old got a hold of it and turned it into confetti. Bummer


Would you and the 18 mo old want to stop by for visit?

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101

Mine has been setting unopened on desk for over a week. Maybe later when the phone calls start and then it will not be accurate. I like to mess with their minds.


----------



## gradyjohn

gradyjohn said:


> Nope ... not one here.


Got mine yesterday. Maybe I'll get it out before I receive the second notice.


----------



## Vol

Mine finally arrived today.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Got mine yesterday. If you fill it out, keep a copy of it. I understand that you can be fined up to $100.00. I am waiting for my fine to come.


----------



## Vol

Just glanced my Ag census form last night....saw that they wanted to know how many colonies of Bees we keep. Guarantee you they have about 100 researchers on the payroll studying the decline of Bees. If you tell them you have a hive or two they will pesture the crap out of you in the future for more information based off this census. Saw a couple of years ago that the "Scientist" have named the Bee decline, "Colony Collapse Disorder".... due to the sudden unexplained die-off's that occur resulting in the entire group of Bee's suddenly dying or disappearing. Sounds like something that could be useful.....any chance of a "outbreak" when the House and Senate were both in session? Now that would be worth "researching"........

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64

I will return it with what information I feel like giving them and nothing more! Then I am going on vacation.


----------



## Tim/South

I have received mine.
Several years ago I did not return the material. They eventually sent two old gents out to take my information.

My FIL is a beekeeper. He has around 20 hives, several on my land. One year I mentioned the hives on the census. I then was sent follow up questions concerning the bees and honey. I no longer mention anything out of the ordinary on the report. I will fill it out and mail it back in. I will be as generic and bland as I can be with any information I provide.
I kind of feel the Ag community needs our input to show our combined numbers peppered across this nation. We have some value to the people and economy and our presence need to be made known somehow.


----------



## Vol

Got my census out this morning and started working on it....got to section 25 and they want so much detailed info about farming related expenses that you might as well go ahead and prepare your income taxes as the census info requirements are basically what is needed for tax purposes. Looks like they could have made it alot more convienent on the due date....say April 30 and once you had your income taxes prepared you would basically have everything that was needed for the census. Evidently the census people do not pay taxes or surely this would have come to mind.....







or maybe not. This thing is going to require some serious effort this time around to meet the due date of February 4.

Regards, Mike


----------

